# Frage zum Hintergrund



## BacardiBabe (10. August 2003)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu nem Hintergrund den ich schon auf vielen Hps gesehen habe...wie kann ich selber so einen Hintergrund mit Photo Impact oder Paint Shop Pro machen wie auf der Seite http://www.viggi.de  oder z.b. http://www.blue-lashes.net?? Liebe Grüße


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. August 2003)

Erstmal befindest du dich hier im Photoshop-Board.
Deswegen beschreibe ich das ganze mal über Photoshop, vllt. kannst du das umsetzen.

Auf http://www.blue-lashes.net meinst du bestimmt die Punkte. Dafür öffnest du ein neues Bild, die Maße sind egal (6x6 zB), als Hintergrund wählst du "Transparent". Nun erstellst du eine runde Auswahl und füllst sie. Nun wählst du das ganze Bild aus und gehst auf Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen. Später kannst du dann bei den Fülloptionen dein Muster auswählen.
Wenn du diese vertikalen Linien meinst ...:
Such dir ein Bild, wähle bei den Auswahlwerkzeugen "Einzelne Spalte" und markiere eine Zeile in dem Bild. Nun das gleiche Spiel wie oben. Muster festlegen etc.

Bei http://www.viggi.de verhält sich das fast genauso. Neues Bild, 3x3 (oder größer), Bleistift mit 1px größe und Farbe deiner Wahl, in die Mitte deines Bildes ein Klick und wieder das Muster festlegen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## nanda (10. August 2003)

Für die vertikalen Linien besteht auch die Möglichkeit, einfach Deine markierte Zeile mit dem Befehl "Transformieren" in die Länge zu ziehen.

Die Farbe des Ausgangsbildes ist dabei relativ egal.

Wenn das ganze - wie in den geposteten Links - in einer bestimmten Farbe erscheinen soll, einfach eine neue Ebene erstellen, diese mit der Farbe füllen und dann den Ebenenmodus auf Farbe stellen.


----------



## ischala (10. August 2003)

hey


wenn du die lines meinst kannst du das auch so machen:

einfach beim auswahlwerkzeug die option "feste größen" aktivieren und die richtige eingeben /mit der höhe 1 pixel/

danach einfach auf frei formatieren und ziehen ziehen ziehen  

/edit
 tja da hat mein browser wohl nich aktuallisiert *gg*

sind ja nur 39min später *hrhr 
ischala


----------



## BacardiBabe (10. August 2003)

Danke für eure antworten, aber ich habs in 2min mit dem Hintergrunddesigner von Photo Impact. Aber trotzdem ein dickes danke!!!


----------



## llpj83 (13. August 2003)

aber wie macht man bei http://www.blue-lashes.net/?? dieses leuchtende Zackenmuster hinter der Aguilera?

Danke


----------



## llpj83 (13. August 2003)

...oder diesen Hintergrund??


----------

